# Soda Pop Skylights?



## Eco-Builder (Jan 12, 2015)

Has any one ever tried making a skylight out of soda bottles. They look pretty sweet. It seems like a neat proof of concept and a resourceful use of one of the most ubiquitous forms of garbage on the planet. It also provides a daytime lighting option in parts of the world without access to reliable electricity. Any thoughts?


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

I'd personally worry about the water tightness of it. Seems like the bottle "butts" would collect water. And be bad for freezing/thawing.

But if you're talking about using them decoratively in an existing skylight, that could look cool. Maybe.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

How does PETE (the plastic in soda bottles). stand up to UV and solar? Also it can't with stand much heat. Very hot water will distort it.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

UV exposure is the biggest issue.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Have you ever picked up an old PETE soda bottle that has lain out in the sun for a couple of years?

They first get opaque(cloudy), then will crush in to little pieces easily. 

It would not last very long.

You would be better off using old Whiskey bottles. Glass ones that is.

ED


----------



## NickTheGreat (Jul 25, 2014)

Yeah for some reason I was assuming glass bottles. Plastic would be awful.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

NickTheGreat said:


> Yeah for some reason I was assuming glass bottles. Plastic would be awful.


Yep when we were kids soda only came in one of two containers, the glass bottle, or the "Soda Fountain " Glass. 

But I am telling too much information HUH?

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------

